# Acorn



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, for those that get their news from the Daily KOS or NBC, here's some reporting on ACORN, or as I like to call them: 
*A* *C*riminal *O*rganization for *R*adicals *N*ow or
*A*ll *C*orrupt *O*ffice holders and *R*adicals *N*ow

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203917304574412792287663918.html?mod=googlenews_wsj



> By JOHN FUND
> On Monday, the U.S. Senate voted 83-7 to strip Acorn, the premier community organizing group on the left, of more than $1.6 million in federal housing money meant to assist low-income people obtain loans and prepare tax forms. This dramatic step followed last Friday's decision by the U.S. Census Bureau to sever its ties with the organization, one of several community groups it was partnering with to conduct the nation's head count.
> 
> Both of these actions came after secretly recorded videos involving employees in Acorn's Brooklyn, N.Y., Washington, D.C., Baltimore, Md. and San Bernardino, Calif. offices were televised on Fox News. The videos were recorded by two independent filmmakers who posed as a prostitute and a pimp and said they were planning to import underage women from El Salvador for the sex trade. They asked for and received advice on getting a housing loan and evading federal taxes.
> ...


That last paragraph is just ....... priceless.

How does such a corrupt partisan organization suck in Billions of US tax payer money?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Good post. I've been following this too. Amazing stuff. Reality is truly stranger than fiction. My only guess is that a big part of their efforts go into digging up dirt on people of influence to coerce them into cooperation. We'll destroy you if you resist us but help you if you support us kind of thing. Given Obama's neck deep ties with them it will be very interesting to see how this all shakes out since new scoop seems to come to light every day. Some one is certainly on a mission to tear them a new one and it looks like they have done their homework. Some how sleeze doesn't seem to cover it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

All this bad publicity about Acorn is not new - it's been going on for years.

You gotta be a bleeding heart democrat to think Acorn is on the square. Ooops that wasn't socially acceptable was it ?

:smt1099


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's an example of how the liberal main stream media "investigates" liberal fraud and corruption. This from the pompous ass known as Charlie Gibson. Remember how condescending he was when Sarah Palin (and every other American) didn't know what the hell he was talking about when he asked Palin about the "Bush Doctrine"?










So which is it, Charlie?

Are you just not as smart as you think you are, or are you in the tank for ACORN?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I think Charlie is searching for some plausable deniability.

He seems to forget his real job is reporting the news not reformulating the news as he wants it to be. :smt076

tumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> I think Charlie is searching for some plausable deniability.
> 
> He seems to forget his real job is reporting the news not reformulating the news as he wants it to be. :smt076
> 
> tumbleweed


But over the last 10 years especially isn't that exactly what has been happening? Truth or at least the whole truth has been absent from the news in one form or another forever. But it's got to the point now that it's obvious and still no one calls them on it. Or when they do they are billed as crazy. Place this thread an another dozen forums picked at random and you will get six saying that the OP is just using fear and bigoted hate mongering to fuel an agenda.

Acorn has caused more damage than many will ever know. and I do not think they are done or will be any time soon. More people just know about them now. and it really don't seem to be bothering them all that much.


----------

